# sensores antihurto



## zextor (Jul 10, 2006)

Hola a todos: 

Les queria pedir un favor muy importante a todos..... necesito realizar un trabajo urgente y necesito información de como se llama los sensores que utilizan las tiendas comerciales para que no se roben los productos... si me pudieran enviar una pag con esa información.... 


Gracias.......


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 10, 2006)

En cuanto a los sensores, me parece que las barras de las tiendas emiten una señal de radio o de electromagnética, y las cositas que pegan en los cds por ejemplo solo tienen laminillas adentro, no se bien como funcione, pero seguramente la señal rebota en esas laminillas y las barras la reciben.

Saludos


----------



## Zero13 (Jul 26, 2006)

La gran mayoria son etiquetas RFID... busca en google por este nombre y encontraras de todo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2006)

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/anti-shoplifting-device.htm


http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/anti-shoplifting-device3.htm


----------

